

Google Chrome running on OSX and Linux - cliff
http://www.codeweavers.com/services/ports/chromium/

======
dmix
I tried it and it renders the fonts really poorly. It's actually makes it
unusable.

Either way, it's probably easier to find a windows box to try it on then use
this.

------
liuliu
V8 and webkit can surely be compiled under varies os. CodeWeaver just wanna
promote its commercial wine....

------
louismg
It's not native, but it's pretty darn good. I like it.

------
cliff
A discussion of what it took to do it:
[http://www.codeweavers.com/about/people/blogs/jwhite/2008/9/...](http://www.codeweavers.com/about/people/blogs/jwhite/2008/9/15/fire-
drills-and-proving-a-point)

------
tdavis
Edit: Flagging this for duplication; the other link's title isn't so
misleading.

Wow, I was running Chrome from day one using VMWare Fusion. Between Fusion and
Parallels, us Mac users are pretty much covered. I still have nightmares about
Wine, though...

------
nickb
Pretty crude... lots of widget flickering, font issues, spurious scroll bars
etc but it works and you can test your site in it without starting
VMware/Parallels. Definitely not suitable to be used as a default browser but
it's great for quick testing.

But most of all, this is a great example of advertising your product by
latching onto some new fad.

------
coolestuk
I recently started using a small, lightweight, linux umpc for all my internet
usage and development work. The one thing I missed was Lotus Notes [Notes-
haters just hold your tongues!] To my very pleasant surprise I could run it
under Wine and it's as fast as running it on my Vista laptop (and the Vista
laptop has twice the ram and twice the processor power). I hadn't looked at
Wine for maybe 5 or 6 years. It's come a very long way.

------
tlrobinson
Works great in Parallel's Coherence mode too:

<http://tlrobinson.net/skitches/Skitch-20080915-154041.png>

------
metatronscube
Mine is crashing every 5 min! :( Anyone else having problems? Looks like a
great attempt though, but I cant wait for a native version, hopefully that's
on the way soon.

------
ghiotion
I'm running this on Hardy and it runs... OK. More of an interesting POC than
anything else. However, I think it forcefully demonstrates one of two things:

1) Wine is amazing.

2) Wine is a mess.

I dunno. Maybe both. I know, I know. It's Codeweavers. Still, that's Wine.

------
snorkel
I'm sorry, I was yawning. Are we still talking about browsers that don't
matter and never will?

~~~
thorax
It matters to me. I use Firefox mostly, but I honestly use Chrome religiously
to play Weewar. It's like night-and-day difference in speed for playing that
kind of an ajax-heavy game.

------
ComputerGuru
It's running under CrossOver, which is basically a paid version of
Wine/Darwine.... which means it doesn't really count.

~~~
ajross
I'm not sure what "count" means in that context. It's real software you can
run, and it's really running on OS X and Linux. So it does what it advertises.

But yes: this is basically advertisement. Google released a big piece of
notable windows software with an open source license, and Codeweavers took the
opportunity to show how you could get that source base running on other
platforms in a matter of days using their product.

I'm not rushing off to download it, but still: this is a good hack, and a
great piece of marketing IMHO.

~~~
bayareaguy
Except for people with PowerPC OSX systems.

